

Happy 20th birthday, JavaScript - chocolateboy
https://www.quora.com/In-which-10-days-of-May-did-Brendan-Eich-write-JavaScript-Mocha-in-1995/?share=1

======
thomasfl
I remember using javascript 19 years ago on an intranett project, where we
could use all the features of netscape. If I only knew back then what this
language was capable of. Who could tell it was this fantastic dynamic, class-
less, prototype based object oriented programming language? I know it has it's
wharts, but they are easily ironed out with lint, es6/traceur/babel and better
ide support.

Happy birthday javascript! :-)

